# UK Spouse visa from Pakistan



## hass2020 (Mar 9, 2012)

My wife (British Passport holder born in PK) just turn 18 in January and for the first time she went to UK.
Its been 2 year since our marraige and I applied for visit visa in 2010 but they refused it.
Now My wife alone went to UK to accompany her dad and sister but I am here.

Should I apply for Spouse visa as before they refused visit visa?
Before my marraige I went to UK several time but last year after my marraige its first time since they even refused me visit visa?
I am educational consultant and showed them good bank balance but they refused it.

These days I am supporting my wife in UK since her family cannot afford her expense. 
Lot of people suggested me to apply visit visa and go for her delivery due date.
If I want to apply for UK spouse visa as I should deposit 5000 to 10000 pounds on her name which I don,t want to do right now. 

Can someone help me for this and thankyou in advance for this.


----------

